# Sears bottom plow modification



## Xandrew245x (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello all, I picked up an old Sears bottom plow the other day for $50. The three point attachment was made specifically for the Sears tractors. I managed to rig it up to my new Holland boomer, but the result were not very good. 

Im looking for ideas, info, and advice on modifying the plow to fit a class 1 3 point. 

My idea was to buy a drawbar hitch then mount a portion of thr plow to that. 

I'll upload a picture later.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

should be able to give some decent advice once you get the picture up


----------



## Xandrew245x (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the top link pitch is way off, instead of that plow lift arm leaning toward machine, it should lean away, then the top link could be adjusted out to it to improve plow angle. have you tried unbolting it and flipping it the other way


----------



## Xandrew245x (Jun 13, 2017)

Putting it the other way doesny change anything because of the way the bolt holes are, it would basically need complety modified to change the angle of that.
However if I were to drill new holes and move it further back the frame, behind where it attaches to the arms, I think it could work.


----------

